# Uefa Europa league 08 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 4, 2010)

08 Apr 18:00 Atletico Madrid v Valencia 2.20 3.25 3.30 +18  
08 Apr 18:00 Liverpool v Benfica 1.61 3.75 5.50 +18  
08 Apr 18:00 Standard Liege v Hamburg 2.87 3.40 2.37 +18  
08 Apr 18:00 Wolfsburg v Fulham 1.72 3.50 5.00


----------



## free bet (Apr 15, 2010)

Will Atletico manage to go through?


----------

